# Toro PowerShift 1028 - drive chain tension



## jpilk99 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi all,

Working on the "drive" capability of my 1028 PowerShift and noticing the drive chain is pretty loose. Almost an 1" - 1 1/4" deflection or "play" in the chain... Should I be taking a link or two out of the chain?

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Do not take the chain!!!!!!! Apart stand the unit on the bucket. There are 4 5/16 bolts that hold the trans in in the back you slide the trans up or down to get rid of the xcess slap


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It likely has the instructions in the manual


----------

